# Italy 26-27 Sept



## A_Skywalker (Sep 24, 2009)

26 Sep 15:00 Sampdoria v Inter Milan  4.33 3.25 1.90  
26 Sep 17:45 Livorno v Fiorentina  3.75 3.10 2.10   
27 Sep 12:00 Catania v Roma  4.75 3.25 1.83   
27 Sep 12:00 Chievo v Atalanta  2.10 3.20 3.60   
27 Sep 12:00 Juventus v Bologna  1.22 6.00 13.00  
27 Sep 12:00 Lazio v Palermo  1.90 3.25 4.33 
27 Sep 12:00 Napoli v Siena  1.66 3.40 6.00  
27 Sep 12:00 Parma v Cagliari  1.90 3.25 4.33  
27 Sep 12:00 Udinese v Genoa  2.20 3.20 3.40  
27 Sep 17:45 AC Milan v Bari  1.33 4.50 11.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2009)

26 Sep 15:00 Sampdoria v Inter Milan 4.33 3.25 1.90 
Sampdoria are the surprise at the start of the season in Italy. They are currently 3rd and play the champions Inter. The team played great for the cup as well as the championship matches. Inter are 1st with 4 wins and 1 draw. Inter had problems against Sampdoria in the last matches and I think the tradition will continue. *My bet is draw. *


----------



## FootballPassion (Sep 25, 2009)

Chievo v Atalanta Under 2.5 1.70
This is a meeting between two "under" teams. Atalanta in the away matches plays only counters, Chievo plays not too attacking in its home matches, trying to control the things, but playing in defence too. Antonio Conte will probably try to defend and counter attack. The match will probably be a bore fest, without much goal scoring chances. So under 2.5 for the given odds is a gift.


----------



## FootballPassion (Sep 25, 2009)

Napoli v Siena : Prediction Napoli win
The odds for Napolo are unlogicaly high. its true that they are 17th, but this doesn't represent the true story. I watched some matches of them like with Genoa where they beat themselves alone. There are a lot of missed chances by the team, but I hope this will change in this match. 
Everyone knows that this match is a must win for Napoli if they want to wash away the bad performances in the past matches. Siena is a typical home team. I dont expect anything threathening from them.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 27, 2009)

Good predictions guys   

Lots of 1-1's today in Italy  :lol:


----------

